# FAS CE Rates of pay



## blownin (15 Jun 2009)

I have been unemployed now for over 12 months and out of boredom went to the FAS and enquired about any courses / jobs available, i am receiving JA and have a place on a community program cutting grass etc for 19.5 hours per week on CE rates, how much would this be ?


----------



## Swallows (15 Jun 2009)

Hi Blownin, It's €222 and some few cents a week for a single person, not much over the dole money.


----------

